# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Что(ли кого) вы вините в жизни?

## Константин321

Если вы никого не вините то зачем живёте? Ради чего?

----------


## ФАК

Невозможно жить, кого-то не обвиняя. Это нормальное человеческое состояние, ничего дурного в этом нем; это как надежда, которая никогда не умирает.

----------


## Константин321

Норма у человека вещь относительная)
Хотя согласен что иначе человек не может жить. Но мне интересно понять как выглядит данная цепочка(ненависти) у других людей
У меня данный интерес возникает скорее всего от того что хоть я и социопат, но социопат сознательный, то есть я стремлюсь стать социальным, но не вижу в социуме чего то стабильного. Из-за этого данное стремление быстро пропадает.
То есть я ненавижу то что я не социальный(как животное), но в то же время я не вижу в социуме чего то стабильного(как человек)

Хотя даже иначе, я не хочу внедряться в социум, а хочу лишь им манипулировать чтобы им а следовательно и мне проще удовлетворять первичные потребности , а затем уничтожать жизнь, как источник самих потребностей. Это конечно глупо, но это хочет моё подсознание.
Повторюсь, что как человеку, мне без разницы на мир, так как он беспричинно-следственный. Причины нет, а следствие в равновесии.

----------


## microbe

Я виню только себя. Потому-что владею самоанализом и прекрасно вижу свои иррациональные действия в прошлом.

----------


## Тальчик

Виню часто собственную мать, но прекрасно понимаю, что она - тоже человек, что она меня любит и далее если и делала ошибки, хотела чтобы мне было лучше. И кроме того обвинять родителей это тупиковый путь, родителей не изменишь. Нужно меняться самому. Но когда я об этом думаю, начинаю себя презирать.

----------


## Selbstmord

Виню - а точнее винил - себя, конечно же. К счастью, у меня все разрешилось. Я уже забываю то время и не хочу туда возвращаться.

----------


## microbe

*Бред*, знаю что не ответишь ибо давно не появляешься, но скажу надо понимать между рациональностью и иррациональностью.

----------


## Милая Кися

Себя. Я всех раздражаю, всем мешаю и всё ломаю. Лучше бы я вообще не родилась

----------


## White_Gargouil

Кися, эти жестокие слова скорее всего были навязаны Вашим окружением... И если это так, то все наоборот: те, кто внушает Вам подобные убеждения, вас раздражают, ломают Вашу жизнь и мешают Вам испытывать радости.
Не поддавайтесь мнениям других людей и не становитесь в самом деле тем монстром, которым они Вас пытаются выставить.
И попробуйте остановиться на мысли, что не виноват никто. Просто так сложились обстоятельства. Если пытаться искать виновных, можно сильно запутаться.

----------


## Отжитый

Виню  себя за то, что  образовался в древности.  Люди ещё недостаточно развились.  Бессмертие  и  пища из  ничего  пока ещё не изобретены. Я рано  родился, а второго  шанса  уже не будет.  Конечно, я  заморожу себя в конце жизни, но  это соломинка-шанс.  Вот  такие размышления.

----------


## June

> Виню  себя за то, что  образовался в древности.


 Почему себя? Разве ты принимал решение "образоваться"?

----------


## Unity

> Виню себя за то, что образовался в древности. Люди ещё недостаточно развились. Бессмертие и пища из ничего пока ещё не изобретены. Я рано родился, а второго шанса уже не будет. Конечно, я заморожу себя в конце жизни, но это соломинка-шанс. Вот такие размышления.


 Каждый человек - лишь "побочный эффект" и "продукт" действия огромной "машины" - мира, Земной биосферы - и целой Вселенной.
Каждый из нас создан этаким двуногим "дроном" ну и существует/каждодневно "борется за жизнь" (с энтропией и себе подобными) только лишь во имя... сбора данных, заполненья "чёрных ящиков" своей души хроникою мерзостного "телесериала" жизни. 
Больше никакого "смысла".
И поскольку роботы из серии sapiens - склонны к зависанию - в кругу одинаковых мыслей, в кругу одинаковых друзей, в кругу одинаковых домов/улиц/городов - существует смерть. То, что разрывает тот "порочный круг" в человечьей психике - ибо сами бы не справились. Не смогли бы отказаться от своих иррациональных убеждений, от патологического стиля поведения, от навязчивого выбора "не тех людей" в своё окружение, от своих механистических и автоматических работ, ото приростания корнями ко своим домам, ко своим затхлым провинциям, от своего выдуманного образа и "я" с тысячами стандартных идей, кои нами движут в ходе 20, 30 или 90 лет на этой глупой "карусели".
Люди должны умирать - ведь в противном случае наша "эволюция" полностью бы остановилась - если бы существовали "вечные" старики - с головами, полными "законсервированных" "тараканов" - глупых верований, идей, убеждений, кои давно не идут в ногу с современностью. 
Если бы мир полнился бессмертными людьми - куда бы рождались миллиарды новых? В Азии, Индии и Африке, Китае? 
P.S. Покамест никто не гарантирует, что мозг в криобанке - не разрушается бесповоротно. Аш2О, кристаллизируясь, разрывает клеточные мембраны изнутри - и это необратимо. Пока не придумали, как это предотвратить.

----------


## Отжитый

> Почему себя? Разве ты принимал решение "образоваться"?


 В этой  трагической случайности определённо  участвовал  я  и абстрактная судьба.  Наказать  море  не могу, зато  могу предаваться  аутоагрессии.  Хлестать  себя по  щекам.

----------


## June

> В этой  трагической случайности определённо  участвовал  я  и абстрактная судьба.


 Получается, ты существовал ещё до того, как начал существовать?

----------


## Отжитый

> Получается, ты существовал ещё до того, как начал существовать?


 Легко  доказать  очевидное  -  никто не принимал  решение о  моём  возникновении, в том  числе  и  я.  Но  мне психологически хочется не  снять  обвинения, а  предъявить  их.  Разумнее  всего  сделать  это  себе  самому.

----------


## четыр

Я виню бога . Я виню родителей и предков .
 Виню в том , что я живу .
 В том , что приношу много вреда близким .
 Но бог как-то спрятался за людьми .

----------


## четыр

По библии     бог милует меня тем , что отстрачивает встречу .
  А страдают мои близкие .
 Так в причинении зла родным я подобен богу ?
 Бог сотворил человека по своему образу и подобию ?
 Я придумал своего творца подобным себе ?

----------


## Unity

Если очень кратко ну и упрощённо, Вы и есть тот "Бог", Четыр. 
Вы — сами себя создали. Сами воспитали. Сами себя обозлили — ну и сами в каждой ситуации в каждый момент времени во прошлом выбирали поступать Легко: с пользой для Себя, с вредом для иных 

Не на кого больше "перекладывать ответственность" за Свои косяки.

С понимания этой простой истины начинается... "Лечение" — или пробуждение, как ни нареките.

----------


## Мастики

Виню родителей.

----------


## Unity

"Обвинять" другого (или же многих иных) - значит "перекладывать" из себя ответственность - за свою судьбу, за своё состояние в каждый новый миг. Это значит избрать для себя "позицию", согласно которой - мы не управляем ходом ну и Качеством собственной же Жизни: мол, де кто-то управляет прочий. Но это не так. Управляем мы - даже когда вдруг решаем "прогнуться" подо обстоятельства или под волю других. 
Мысля таким образом - сами же себя мы ставим в тупик ну и закрываем любые возможности что-то изменить. 
Вы же древний дух, должны понимать...

----------

